# 2 cross train or not?



## GouRonin (Nov 28, 2001)

What arts would you think would go well with Kenpo and what wouldn't? Or do you think they all would or wouldn't?


----------



## paulk (Nov 28, 2001)

Ju Jitsu works well


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 28, 2001)

Arnis, JKD or Wing Chung.  Having taken Kenpo, Wing Chung and Arnis, I see many similarities in the techniques, just a different approach (and name) for them.  From the limited examples of JKD I've seen, it seems it would complement it too, as it seems to contain several Kenpo techniques, as well as a melting pot of other arts.

Several of the instructors at the Kenpo school I attended also thought Tai Chi went well with it, and were encouraging students to take some classes if they had the chance.

Worse thing about cross training is doing a class in english, whose techniques are in Japanese, while still thinking in Chinese from the previous class.


----------



## bscastro (Nov 28, 2001)

A couple thoughts to consider:
1) How far along are you with your kenpo training? Would cross-training confuse you or hinder your development? I had a nice situation in college in that when I was at school I trained with the Tae Kwon Do club, and when at home I trained at a Kali school. I found switching back and forth that way did not confuse me and made a natural break from each one so that I can concentrate on one of the other.
2) What are you looking for in cross-training? Are you looking to become a more "complete" martial artist or find things that are similar to what you do. I believe in "filling in gaps" that training in a particular art can have, so you may consider a grappling art, for example. I met someone who got 3-4 black belts in Tae Kwon Do arts. I did not see the point of this, other than learning new forms, because the basic style and techniques from the different schools were very similar. However, for those who are happy with that, you will find no argument from me.

I am fortunate in that my training has often be determined by my life situation (school, work, moving, etc.) so I basically found whom I thought were good instructors and trained with them. I currently cross-train in Modern Arnis, JKD, and some grappling all at the same school, so that works out well. I also travel an hour away to train and teach at my college Tae Kwon Do club, so I have found a nice training balance for the moment. I wish you luck in finding the right mix for you.


----------



## Zujitsuka (Nov 28, 2001)

Good day Gou Ronin.  To supplement your Kenpo training, perhaps you should look into Jujitsu - or better yet,  Aikijujitsu if it is available in your area.

My reasoning for suggesting that you look into Aikijujitsu/Jujitsu is this...

Your Kenpo training surely has given you some good knowledge of long range, medium range, and in-fighting techniques.  Aikijujitsu/Jujitsu can add the following concepts to your arsenal:

     1)  Dividing the muscle
     2)  Misplacing the bone
     3)  Sealing the breath
     4)  Cavity press

The first two usually involve attacking your opponents muscles and joints; these types usually involve some type of bending twisting, or grasping.  Sealing the breath basically involves cutting off the oxygen to the brain or lung (eg. a nice choke hold).  Cavity press involves attacking certain weak points in human anatomy (eg. the solar plexus; other pressure points).

In my humble opinion, adding this grappling range to your existing training, will give you more options for dropping your opponent quickly and keeping him there.  I hope this helps.

********************
The information and terminology about dividing the muscle, misplacing the bone, etc. was taking from the book SHAOLIN CHIN NA:  THE SEIZING ART OF KUNF-FU, by Yang Jwing-Ming.
********************

All the best to you.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 14, 2002)

I don't think  WTF TKD goes well with Kenpo.  Arnis/Kali/escrima, Ju jitsu, JKD, all seem to be great assets to it.


----------



## John_Boy (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *I don't think  WTF TKD goes well with Kenpo.  Arnis/Kali/escrima, Ju jitsu, JKD, all seem to be great assets to it. *



here here!  I agree most heartily!  Silat footwork also fits in really well.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 15, 2002)

In the end I believe it just comes down to the person choice whether they will cross train or not.  I have enjoyed studying other arts in my Kenpo career, but that does not mean it is for everybody.


----------



## nathan_sau (Mar 30, 2002)

I feel ryukyu kempo would be a good asset to AK. If you add the pressure point knowledge of ryukyu and add it to Ak you would end up with a hell of a fighting system.

Respectfully
Nathan_sau


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 30, 2002)

Systema seems to go well with just about all the martial arts.
I get to train in that along with kenpo.

:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Mar 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *I don't think  WTF TKD goes well with Kenpo.  Arnis/Kali/escrima, Ju jitsu, JKD, all seem to be great assets to it. *



I hear this same thing fairly often.  My school teaches informal
Kali on the weekends.  I keep being told that it's going to help
me understand flow.  Sure wish someone could tell me what
that means.   

Another interesting thing about this class is that we're taught
basic strips, blocks take downs etc.  We do basic drills ..
other than sombrada I wish I could mention the names of them,
but since it's informal, I choose to focus all the my memorization
efforts on my kenpo training.  Anyways we go at it pretty  hard
in these classes .. when it's your turn to try to stab someone,
we pick up our fake knives and really try to stick our partners.
In fairly short order, we're able to prevent getting stabbed.
It was a pretty shocking revelation to have happened so fast.
Now in a true fight it doesn't mean anything because the 
opponent (in these scenarios) still has a weapon.  But it was
pretty wild to really try .. and really prevent so q uickly.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 1, 2002)

I have crossed trained for years....... sort of...
Kenpo has always been my Main Liner.  I putzed with others a form here a form there.... wrestle here box there.... full contact here for a while.. Was the Arizona State Undefeated Hvy Wt in '78.  How bout those apples :rofl:   but I don't think any serious cross training should be done until you have first established a good foundation in your base art.  For me 2nd Black is a perfect time to spread your wings (with your instructors approval of course) and look and expand your horizons.

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 1, 2002)

Good point GD, start to fool around with other stuff too soon and you'll become one confused person.  

Jeff Speakman mentioned the sticks he used in Perfect Weapon were kenpo sticks and not Kali sticks. Can you elaborate on this?
Length compared to others, moves etc... I know form 7 is the stick form but there's more, right?


:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 1, 2002)

there is a club set #1 and several other drills and exercises.

The clubs for Kenpo are tailored to the individual as far as length goes.    Extend your open hand and measure  from the tip of your middle finger to 1 1/2"  past your  elbow.

:asian:


----------



## AvPKenpo (Apr 1, 2002)

Grappling and Capoiera are two that I will be training in, I have already started some grappling, nothing too serious.......but I love the full contact stuff.  Something else I may consider is a Kung-fu perferably  Drunken but I would settle for Monkey(But then again what about a Drunken Monkey Kung-fu).


Michael


----------



## Blindside (Apr 1, 2002)

Mr. C posted:
"The clubs for Kenpo are tailored to the individual as far as length goes. Extend your open hand and measure from the tip of your middle finger to 1 1/2" past your elbow."

That's interesting, when I studied Serrada, I was told to measure my stick by sticking one end in my armpit and the butt of the stick should reach the palm of my hand.  I suspect that would be almost identical to the kenpo method.

Lamont


----------



## DoctorB (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *What arts would you think would go well with Kenpo and what wouldn't? Or do you think they all would or wouldn't?
> *



I believe that an additional question would be why would other arts go with Kenpo?  I have read through the replies and I am generally in agreement with what people have posted in terms of the arts suggested, but no one explained their reasoning behind the choices that they made.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Apr 2, 2002)

I believe the arts mentioned that go well with kenpo are mentioned becasue they all follow some of the same principles.  Narrow stances, steady "flow", adaptability and versaltility.  For those reasons that is why the arts mentioned like TKD and many of the Okninawan systems do not work well with AK.  The Okinawan arts employ wide satnces and TKD relies on its high kicks, and lack of hand motion.


----------



## Chiduce (Apr 11, 2002)

I feel aikido would be the best asset as a martial art. I thought that kenpo whether it was american or not had jujutsu or jujitsu like bases. Such as the okinawan arts had a tode, tuite, etc, natural base as the evolution of the system progressed to it's higher levels of skill. I know that the aiki flowing drills in my kenpo art has lifted of street combat skills three fold. Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------

